# HDMI Cable, sound issue (software-wise..read for info)



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

When hooking up my PC with my TV (With HDMI) ALL the sound that usually comes out of the PC speakers goes out of my TV instead!

Is it possible to select what sound should be played where?:4-dontkno

For an example, when hooking them up with the HDMI cable, i would like all the sound to come out of my PC Speakers, *EXCEPT* for the VLC Player - because i want to watch a movie without hearing all the Windows sounds and other annoying sounds from youtube videos, msn messenger dings! etc, while someone is using the computer.:4-thatsba

So yeah, is there any way to select "paths" for every software? Ive tried playing around in my sound settings but it usually only cuts one part fully off or vice versa!

Thank you !


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump... cmon guys!


----------

